
Is the FOSS world's desire for 'simplicity' just anti-intellectualism? - snazz
https://www.snazz.xyz/programming/2019/11/01/simplicity.html
======
caymanjim
Who said C, Vim, IRC, and command-line interfaces were simple? They're
visually minimalistic, out of necessity originally, but behind the spartan UI
(which is appealing to many people), there is enormous complexity in all of
those things. No one has ever called Vim simple.

The article never addresses the "anti-intellectualism" point in its title.
It's absurd to think that these products--with enormous learning curves, few
visual aids, and powerful-but-unintuitive features--represent anti-
intellectualism. If anything it's the opposite.

